# LC-9550 Review (500W Gold)



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2013)

Als erstes mal möchte ich mich ganz herlich bei LC-Power bedanken, insbesondere für den Mut, den sie aufgebracht haben und mir ein Testsample zur Verfügung gestellt haben!
Nach dem Silentmaxx Review muss man durchaus von Mut sprechen 

Gut, dann wolln ma loslegen:

(technische) Daten:


Spoiler



+3,3V: *20A*
+5V: * 20A*
+12V1: *34A*
+12V2: *34A*
+12V: 492W (41A)
Gesamt 500W
Peak: 550W
Schutzschaltungen: OCP, OPP, OTP, OVP, UVP, SCP

Lüfter: 135mm, 1400rpm, einfaches Gleitlager

Anschlüsse modular: Nix

Anschlüsse fest: 
P4+4 (8pin CPU Stecker, teilbar)
2x ein Kabel mit einem 6+2pin PCIe Kabel
2x ein Kabel mit 3 S-ATA Anschlüssen, gecrimpt
1x ein Kabel mit 2 Molex Anschlüssen und einem FDD Anschluss

Gehäuse: 
Tiefe: 160mm
Höhe: 86mm
Breite: 150mm



Dokumentation online:

Die Dokumentation online ist sehr schlicht gehalten, technische Daten sind vollständig und korrekt. Angaben zur Kabellänge sind vorhanden und auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich.

Offline gibt es nur die Informationen auf dem Karton. Die wichtigsten technischen Informationen sind auch dort abgedruckt, einzig die +12V Rail Verteilung fehlt sowie die Garantie Informationen. Letzteres find ich da äußerst unschön, zumal nicht einmal eine Telefonnummer auf dem Karton vermerkt ist. 
Über das Vorgehen im Falle eines defektes wird der Kunde leider im Dunkeln gelassen. Auch sehr positiv: die Verpackung ist Marketingfrei.
Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass die Dokumentation Raum für Verbesserungen lässt. Immerhin: Bei diesem Gerät gibt es auch nichts, was gesondert erklärt werden muss...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gerät wird in einem schlichten Karton geliefert, das über einen weißen Hintergrund verfügt. Das Muster, was dem ganzen unterliegt, ist ein Closeup des Lüftergitters des Netzteiles. Nette Idee.
Auch dass die Anzahl der Anschlüsse sowie der Kabelbaum auf dem Karton abgebildet sind, ist sehr schön. Weniger schön, dass hier keine Kontaktinformationen (Website, Telefonnummer) vermerkt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr könnt den Text nicht lesen, der da in vielen verschiedenen Sprachen steht? Macht nix, ich auch nicht. Aufgrund der Schriftfarbe (weiß mit Rand) und der Größe der Schrift ist es auch sehr schwer zu lesen...
Hier hätte man mehr draus machen können...
Allerdings muss man das ganze auch positiv sehen: Böcke wurden keine geschossen (Spoiler zu 'dem anderen' Gerät, was im Rohr ist)...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil selbst in der Box. Verpackt ist es in einer Pastikfolie mit Schaumstoff eingepackt.
Das positive: Das Netzteil ist hier recht gut geschützt. 
Das negative: Es ist nicht so wirklich umweltfreundlich. Die gute alte Eierpappe wäre hier durchaus eine Alternaive.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Inhalt ist relativ spartanisch. Aber bei dem angesetzten Preis dieses Gerätes werde ich hier nicht allzu sehr meckern.
Da denke ich, kann man bei der Ausstattung zwei Augen zu drücken. Immerhin gibts hier 'nen Kaltgeräte Kabel sowie 4 Schrauben - etwas, was bei preiswerten Netzteilen nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich ist *richtungantecschiele*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Aufkleber der Seite verrät die Spezifikationen des Gerätes. Die ~98% Nennleistung @ +12V deuten auf ein Gerät mit DC-DC Technologie hin.
Interessant: Trotz 200-240VAC prangt ein Gold Logo auf dem Gerät...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kabelausgang des Gerätes. Ungewöhnlich ist, dass der Sleeve erst außerhalb des Gerätes anfängt. Das ist nicht soo schön, später mehr dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm, ein PCie 6+2 pin Stecker. Eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches. In diesem Fall aber schon, da zwei Adern für die zusätzlichen 2 Pins duch den (selbstklebenden) Schrumpfschlauch gezogen sind. Schlimm ists natürlich nicht, nur unnötig...
Und huch? Wo ist denn der zweite +2 Stecker abgeblieben? *such*

Da ist er. Wollt euch nur mal bisserl ärgern. Aufgrund der Art, wie der +2 Stecker realisiert wurde, ist das eine vorzügliche Gelegenheit für 'schweiß auf der Stirn' 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2013)

Innenleben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im inneren finden wir ein Andyson Design der S-Serie. Grundlage ist ein LLC-Resonanzwandler Design auf Basis des CM6901 mit einem CM6502TX PFC Controller.
Was bei diesme Gerät sehr schön zu sehen ist, sind die zwei Kabel, die zu dem Sekundären Kühler führen, was auf eine vorhandene OTP hindeutet. Rechts im Bild die bieden DC-DC Module mit je zwei 470µF/16V Caps auf der Primären Seite dieses Abwärtswandlers sowie zwei 1500µF/6,3V Caps auf der Sekundären Seite. Kondensatoren sind überwiegend (fast) ausschließlich Teapo

Auch sehr schön zu sehen, dass die +12V Leitung sehr nahe am vorderen Rand ist. Das macht allerdings das Sleeven des Gerätes nicht einfacher, so dass es bei diesem Gerät eventuell wirklich sinnvoller war, das ganze extern zu sleeven.

Auch positiv: Ich konnte keinen unter (mechanischer) Spannung stehenden Kondensator zwischen den Kabeln finden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Bild der Unterseite der Platine. Die lötarbeit geht soweit on Ordnung, nicht das schönste, aber offensichtliche Fehler konnte ich nicht erkennen. Von daher: Zweckmäßig.
Was sehr schön zu sehen ist, sind die beiden getrennten +12V Leitungen, die auch nach der Trennung nicht verbunden sind. Auch die beiden Leiterbahnen (eigentlich sogar drei) von +12V0, +12V1 und +12V2 zum Protection IC (ganz unten links am Rand, da wo die ganzen SMD Bauteile rumgeistern), sind zu erkennen. Den +12V SCP Test absolvierte dieses Gerät ohne großen Knall und knistern. Es schaltete sehr schnell ab und blieb auch aus. 

Die +12V Rail Verteilung ist, für ein 500W Modell, etwas seltsam: ein PCie Anschluss sowie der EPS12V Stecker hängen an einer +12V Leitung, der zweite PCie Anschluss sowie die Laufwerke an der anderen...
Kann man machen, da wir hier nur zwei +12V Leitungen vorfinden, die mit jeweils 34A abgesichert sind, sollte auch diese Verteilung kein problem sein. Grundsätzlich kann man die einzelnen Kabel nicht wirklich schön/sauber auf zwei Leitungen aufteilen - da brauchts mindestens 3...

Soweit OK, das ganze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Primärseite mit einem 420V/330µF Teapo LH Kondensator mit 85°C Temperaturrating...
Was besonders auffällt, ist die sehr kleine PFC Spule, was wohl der Grund für die 200VAC Spezifikation dieses Gerätes ist...

Kommen wir nun zu dem unschönen Part:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei JunFu Kondensatoren. Je einer für +5V und einer für +3,3V. Alle anderen Kondensatoren sind Teapo der SC Serie (Sekundär) oder Polymertypen. Daher ist die Wahl von JunFu Kondensatoren an dieser Stelle unverständlich. 
Die Frage ist daher auch, wie diese beiden Kondensatoren zu bewerten sind. Das ist eine sehr schwierige Frage...
Denn qualitativ sind diese Typen eher schlecht. Andererseits wird das schlimmste von zwei recht üppigen 1500µF Polymer Kondensatoren abgefangen, so diese beiden Kondensatoren eigentlich nicht allzu viel arbeit verrichten sollten und daher auch ein wenig halten müssten. 
Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn auch diese beiden Kondensatoren Teapo wären. Oder zumindest von einem Hersteller, dem man nicht nachsagt, umgeschimpfte Fuhyyju Kondensatoten zu vertreiben...
Letztendlich kann ich dazu nicht wirklich was sagen, ohne die Möglichkeit das Gerät an einer elektronischen Last zu testen und die Kondensatoren auszulöten...

Letztendlich ist die Frage, ob man mit diesen Kondensatoren leben kann und was passiert, wenn sie doch mal ausfallen würden. Ohne das (selbst) zu testen, werde ich diese beiden Kondensatoren nicht weiter bewerten...

Es ist aber ein sehr unschöner und vermeidbarer Patzer, der nicht hätte sein müssen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und letzendlich ein Lüfter von ShenZhen Poweryear Electronics.
Daten: 12V/0,15A und anscheinend 1400rpm.
Leider war kein Datenblatt für diesen Lüfter öffentlich verfügbar, so dass ich ahand der Daten raten muss, dass es sich bei diesem Lüfter um ein Modell mit einfachem Gleitlager handelt.
Ein jener welcher von einem bekannten Hersteller, optimaler weise mit Rifle Bearing (oder einem guten 2BB Lager) wäre hier wünschenswert gewesen.

Immerhin: Es gibt keine schleifgeräusche wie es der Globefan aus dem Silentmaxx von sich gibt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2013)

Fazit:

Einige werden bei dem Namen LC-Power durchaus berechtigter Weise die Nase Rümpfen, da sie in der Vergangenheit doch einiges richtig verkackt haben.
Dennoch denke ich, dass es bei diesem Gerät unbegründet ist.

Aber kommen wir nun zu den Fakten: 

*Dokumentation und Garantie*
Die Dokumentation zu diesem Gerät ist sehr spartanisch und beschränkt sich auf die auf den Karton angebrachten Informationen. Auch auf der Website überschlägt man sich nicht gerade mit Infos zu diesem Gerät. Allerdings muss ich auch mal positiv hervorheben, dass man bei LC-Power nicht versucht, den Kunden mit irgendwelchen nichtssagenden Sprüchen zu verwirren. Die Richtigkeit der Angaben würde ich an dieser Stelle sogar bestätigen. In diesem Punkt schaut es also ganz brauchbar aus, da die Angaben korrekt sind und auch die wichtigsten Infos nicht vorenthalten werden. Einzig die Abmessungen befinden sich nicht auf dem Karton und müssen online nachgeschlagen werden. Anders schaut es bei der Garantie aus. Das Gerät besitzt 3 Jahre Garantie, doch unter welchen Bedingungen und was im Falle eines Garantiefalles zu tun ist, darüber lässt man den Kunden im Dunkeln. Die auf dem Karton angebrachte Firmenanschrift ist aufgrund der Schriftfarbe und größe nur sehr schwer zu erkennen. Das ist sehr schade.

*Kabel und Anschlüsse*
Die Ausstattung an S-ATA Anschlüssen sowie PCIe Anschlüssen ist für ein Gerät dieser Klasse OK, allerdings hätte ich schon gern mehr als nur zwei Molex Stecker bei einem Gerät dieser Klasse gesehen. Ebenso eine Ausziehilfe an jenen Steckern. Andererseits ist die Wichtigkeit dieser Anschlüsse bei modernen Systemen nicht allzu hoch, so dass man mit diesem Punkt durchaus leben kann. Etwas unschön ist, dass, abgesehen vom ATX Strang, der Kabelüberzug außerhalb des Gehäuses anfängt. In diesen Tagen ist das etwas, was man nicht mehr sehen sollte. Unschön, kann man aber mit leben. Ebenso unschön ist die +12V Rail Verteilung: Ein PCIe Anschluss sowie der CPU Anschluss hängen zusammen an einer Leitung, der Rest an der anderen. Da die +12V Rails relativ hoch spezifiziert sind, sind hier aber keine Probleme zu erwarten. Selbst bei einer 240W CPU würden noch 14A für den PCie Anschluss bleiben - mehr als ausreichend für einen Anschluss, der laut Spec 12,5A liefern darf...
Allerdings: Die Kabel sind mit nur 500mm zum ersten Anschluss eher kurz.

Alles in allem ist das Gerät in dem Punkt Kabel und Anschlüsse durchaus noch in einem akzeptablen Rahmen, da von den wichtigen S-ATA und PCIe Anschlüssen eine Klassen übliche Anzahl geliefert wird, einzig bei den guten, alten Molex Steckern muss man Abstriche machen. Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn statt des in diesen Tagen wenig genutzten Floppy Anschlusses ein dritter Molex Anschluss vorhanden wäre. Dann hätte ich an diesem Punkt wenig auszusetzen.

*Technik*
Das Gerät wurde von Andyson hergestellt. Für die Ansteuerung der PFC Stage kommt ein Champion Micro CM6502 zum Einsatz, den Primärbereich steuert ein (sehr ordentlich versteckter) Champion Micro CM6901 LLC Resonanz Controller an. Die Lötqualität dieses Gerätes ist nicht überragend, allerdings konnte ich keine gravierenden Fehler in der Lötung bei meinem Exemplar erkennen. Geht also in Ordnung.
Als Primärkondensator kommt ein Teapo LH Modell mit 85°C zum Einsatz. Sekundär kommen überwiegend Teapo SC zum Einsatz. Zusätzlich kommen in der +12V Leitung noch zwei 470µF/16V Polymerelkos zum Einsatz. Und auf den DC-DC Modulen befinden sich ebenfalls je zwei 470µF/16V sowie 2 1500µF/6,3V Kondensatoren. Grundsätzlich hätte ich an der Bestückung wenig auszusetzen, wenn, ja wenn da nicht diese zwei 10V/2200µF JunFu Kondensatoren wären. Denen sagt man nach, nicht besonders haltbar zu sein. 
Aufgrund der Positionierung und der vorgeschalteten zwei 1500µF Polymer Kondensatoren, bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie ich diese beiden Kondensatoren letzendlich bewerten sollte. Ich denke, dass ich das lasse, bis ich die Möglichkeit habe das Gerät an einer elektronischen Last zu überprüfen - und schauen kann, wie wichtig diese beiden Kondensatoren letztendlich sind. Wenn die Restwelligkeit auch ohne diese beiden Kondensatoren in der Spec ist, werde ich über die Verwendung hinweg sehen können...
Und Last but not Least: Für die Sicherung dieses Gerätes kommt ein SiTi PS223 zum Einsatz. Das besondere an diesem Chip ist, dass er auch ab Werk einen Überhitzschutz (OTP) kann, was auch bei diesem Gerät zum Einsatz kommt.

*Lautstärke und Lüfterregelung*
Im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten konnte ich das Netzteil nicht zum aufdrehen bewegen, das ist schon mal sehr schön. Im Idle ist das Gerät auch sehr leise und kaum wahrnehmbar, aus einer normalen Arbeitsposition - sehr schön, dieser Punkt. Der Lüfter wird auch über die Temperatur geregelt und ist nicht Lastabhängig, was gerade bei niedrigen Umgebungstemperaturen für ein leiseres Gerät sorgt. Auch die Wärmeentwicklung war im Test relativ gering, so 

*Abschließend*
Abschließend bleibt zu sagen, dass ich momentan zu den elektrischen Eigenschaften dieses Gerätes nichts sagen kann. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe, werde ich das natürlich nachholen. Da diverse Schätzungen mit einem laufenden Rechner eher irreführend sind als dass es von nutzen wäre, habe ich mir jegliche Bewertung der elektrischen Leistung dieses Gerätes gespart. Versprechen, dass ich das Gerät an einer elektronischen Last überprüfen kann, kann ich leider nicht...

Ohne diese Überprüfung bleibt zu sagen, dass das LC9550 ein leises Gerät ist, was bei den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln (FX8350@Default mit einer Gigabyte 7970GHz), auch unter Last leise bleibt. 
Letztendlich bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Preis. Und das ist eine der Stärken dieses Gerätes. Es ist schon ab etwa 60€ bei Mindfactory verfügbar. Bei dem Preis fällt es wirklich schwer, diesem Gerät zu widerstehen...


Positiv
- es ist durchaus leise, auch unter Last
- es hat mehr als eine +12V Leitung
- OTP und OCP für beide Rails ist vorhanden

Naja, nicht so schön, aber ist halt so
- nur zwei Molex Anschlüsse
- Sleeve fängt bei einigen Kabeln erst außerhalb des Gehäuses an

negativ
- je ein JunFu Elektrolyt Kondensator für die +3,3V und +5V Leitung
- keine Garantiebedingungen


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2013)

Und hier ist der Bericht zum LC-Power Netzteil.


----------



## Journeyman (5. Dezember 2013)

Stichwort 'Anglizismen' (ich glaube, das hatten wir schon mal...). Ich weiß nicht, wie es den Anderen geht, aber wenn mir beim Lesen all diese Ausdrücke wie "+12V Rails", "Closeup", "Caps", "Protection IC", "Idle", "Sleeve" usw. begegnen, dann vergeht mir die Lust weiter zu lesen...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. Dezember 2013)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie es den Anderen geht, aber wenn mir beim Lesen all diese Ausdrücke wie "+12V Rails", "Closeup", "Caps", "Protection IC", "Idle", "Sleeve" usw. begegnen, dann vergeht mir die Lust weiter zu lesen...


Mir nicht .
Man muss doch nicht um jeden Preis versuchen, englisches (Fach-)Vokabular in's Deutsche zu Zwingen?
Wenn die englischen Begriffe kürzer und prägnanter sind - warum nicht benutzen?
Was möchtest du denn z.B. anstatt Sleeve lesen?

Hatte letztes Jahr die Vorlesung Rechnerarchitektur im Informatikstudium und war froh, dass die in englisch gehalten und geprüft wurde.
Die deutsche Literatur zum Thema hab ich ziemlich schnell beiseite gelegt weil die deutschen Pendants zu den englischen Begriffen von abenteuerlich über gruselig bis hin zu nichtssagend und unzutreffend gereicht haben .

Zum Review: Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten gelungen. Top, dass du auch auf die Lautstärke eingehst - die ist im PC-Bereich eines meiner KO-Kriterien und viele lassen die immer noch komplett außen vor. Eine grobe Effezienzmessung vermisse ich dennoch - und wenn das Netzteil nur gegen ein vergleichbares BQ E9 antreten müsste und der Verbrauch an der Steckdose gemessen wird. Nur für's (gute) Bauchgefühl , dass es ungefähr das leistet, was drauf steht.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schönes Review. 
Einzig zu meckern habe ich beim Lüfter. Den hätte ich gerne auf der Negativ Liste gesehen.
Sonst super. 

Vielleicht könntest du noch mal eine Einschätzung machen wie du das Netzteil im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern in diesem Leistungsbereich siehst.


----------



## Westcoast (5. Dezember 2013)

danke für das schöne review.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Review  noch besser das LC Power dabei bleibt solide Geräte zu verkaufen



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn z.B. anstatt Sleeve lesen?



Ummantlung  ich finde es nicht schlimm aber man sollte flexibel sein, nicht jeder begriff muss ins Deutsche übersetzt werden und umgekehrt. zB ist Kondensator OK oder Drosselspule, da sind die Deutschen Begriffe besser.


----------



## BozZ-439 (5. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Review 

Endlich mal ein 2. LC Power, was man empfehlen kann.


----------



## keinnick (5. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Review und danke, dass Du Dir die Arbeit gemacht hast. Allerdings würde mich interessieren was genau an "JunFu Kondensatoren" so schlecht ist. Ich bin nicht vom Fach und frage deshalb danach. Die Aussage "Denen sagt man nach, nicht besonders haltbar zu sein" kann letztlich jeder in den Raum stellen. Das ist nichts gegen Dich, nur würde mich interessieren wo die Unterschiede bei so einem Cent-Bauteil liegen.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Review, danke dafür. Ein paar Bauchschmerzen habe ich bei dem Teil allerdings schon, erstens gibt es leider keinen Nachweis über die reale Effizienz und die China-Kondensatoren sind auch nicht so toll. Für den Preis ist es aber sicherlich eine Alternative zu den Be Quiet Pure Power Netzteilen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Allerdings würde mich interessieren was genau an "JunFu Kondensatoren" so schlecht ist.


Die zu erwartende Lebensdauer schlicht. Wobei die Frage letztendlich ist: 
Wenn dieser Kondensator an dieser Stelle ausfällt, was passiert dann? Ist das schlimm?

Dazu muss man erst einmal wissen, was die Aufgabe von dem Kondensator ist: Ist es ein Filterkondensator oder eher ein Pufferkondensator? Also einer, der Restwelligkeit glatt bügeln soll oder eher der Spannungsschwankungen der am Netzteil angeschlossenen Geräte abfangen soll? Und wenn dieser Kondensator nicht da ist, wie ist die Restwelligkeit dann?



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht vom Fach und frage deshalb danach. Die Aussage "Denen sagt man nach, nicht besonders haltbar zu sein" kann letztlich jeder in den Raum stellen. Das ist nichts gegen Dich, nur würde mich interessieren wo die Unterschiede bei so einem Cent-Bauteil liegen.


Die Unterschiede liegen im Elektrolyt und dem Aluminium. Den chinesen sagt man nach, dass sie nicht sonderlich tolle Materialen verwenden wie unreines Aluminium oder schlechte Elektrolyte. DAs führt dann dazu, dass sie (verglichen mit den "japanischen" Kondensatoren)...
Der Grund ist, wie gesagt, dass die Qualität der Materialien höher ist...


----------



## hbf878 (5. Dezember 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Angaben zur Kabellänge sind vorhanden und auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich. Die Angabe zur Kabellänge ist auf den ersten Blick nicht ersichtlich


Wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2013)

THX, ist gefixt


----------



## Oozy (5. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Test. Auch wenn ich die einzelnen Kondensatoren nicht genau kenne, finde ich einen solchen "Fach"-text richtig toll. 

Danke, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Schönes Review, danke dafür. Ein paar Bauchschmerzen habe ich bei dem Teil allerdings schon, erstens gibt es leider keinen Nachweis über die reale Effizienz und die China-Kondensatoren sind auch nicht so toll. Für den Preis ist es aber sicherlich eine Alternative zu den Be Quiet Pure Power Netzteilen!



Nein mit dem Pure Powern wischt das teil dem Boden  auch die E9 sind technisch nicht ganz ebenbürtig, jedenfalls wenn man in Betracht zieht das dass LC Power DCtoDC Technik verwendet und die E9 nur Gruppenreguliert sind. Dafür bieten die E9 andere Vorteile wie die längere Garantie ( Anmerkung die alten Be quiet E8 waren auch DctoDc)

Andere Netzteile wie E9, Cougar GX V3, Enermax Rev 87+ usw kosten deutlich mehr, da muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob diese denn aufpreis wert sind

Die LC Power in Gold sind mein aktueller Preis/Leistungs Tipp vor allem die 400W Variante für um die 42€ war ein Hit, leider ist  der Preis gestiegen


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Dezember 2013)

Anbei noch die Garantiebedingungen vom Hersteller, die ich per eMail erhalten habe und euch nicht vorenthalten möchte (und es auch nicht soll )



			
				LC-Power Garantiebedingungen schrieb:
			
		

> GARANTIEHINWEIS:
> Innerhalb der Garantiezeit wird LC-Power Ihr Gerät reparieren oder ersetzen, wenn ein Defekt aufgrund eines Produktionsfehlers auftritt.
> Wir können Ihnen leider keinen Service anbieten, wenn:
> 
> ...


----------



## L-Patrick (6. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schönes Review. Mehr davon 

Da merkt man, wer Ahnung hat und wer einfach nur ein neues Netzteil will. Wenn von diesem Review inhaltlich auch nur die Hälfte in den einigen Userreviews stecken würde, wäre das ein Traum. Denn Aufkleber kann auch meine Oma beschreiben. Aber das ist jetzt wieder OT


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

Nice Job . Kann man nur hoffen das LC das gewohnte Image abstreift und ein wenig Korrektur betreibt damit ohne Magendrücken die Ware anpreisen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

Kleines Update:

Verbrauch Standby: 2.0W (Vergleichsgerät von 2006 (OEM, Delta): 1,2W, ein Seasonic, neuster Bauart: 0,5W)
Idle Desktop: ~85W
Valley Benchmark, gut aufgeheizt: 310-320W


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2014)

Lautstärke beim Valley Benchmark?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lautstärke beim Valley Benchmark?


Lüfter dreht nicht (nennenswert) auf, bei der Last, dabei ist der Lüfter in einem Silent System leicht wahrnehmbar, nicht aber bei 50cm Abstand und wenn das Gehäuse geschlossen ist. (muss mir wohl mal 'nen RPM Meter zulegen )

Die hohe Last hab ich momentan nicht, da ich dafür das BIOS der GraKa flashen müsste. Das mach ich dann beim nächsten Netzteil Test.


----------



## Biophobie (19. April 2014)

Eine Alternative zum E9?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2014)

Hatte noch nie ein E9. Das E9 hat auch Vorteile, so ists ja nicht...


----------



## Biophobie (20. April 2014)

Also LC und BQ E9 450/500  kosten ungefähr 10-20€ mehr , welches würdest du persönlich denn für ein System mit ner 780 GHz nehmen ?  Das muss man zwar für sich entscheiden aber da du unser Guru bist überlasse ich dir mal die Entscheidung  Achja, sehr jute review !!


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2014)

Ganz ehrlich: Antec True Power Classic, 550W.
Entsprechender Artikel ist in Arbeit, das Gerät ist preislich 10€ teurer als 'nen LC-9550, hat aber einen 2BB Lüfter, ist von Seasonic und halbwegs leise. Leider nicht silent tauglich, da es (leider) einige Geräusche vom Lüfter gibt.


----------



## Biophobie (20. April 2014)

Wenns lauter als das LC ist , dann Isses bissel zu laut ;/
Das E9 450 wäre relativ intressant aber bietet das Netzteil genug Leistung für 24 LEDs , 6 Gehäuse Lüfter , 780 GHz und nem i5 4570 mit abgehobenen Multiplikator ?
Weil hab mal einen Ausschnitt zum e9 480 gefunden , da wird was komisches angemerkt ( siehe Anhang , ab dem Punkt lesen )
Dann also lieber das LC?


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. April 2014)

Die 24 LEDs und die 6 Lüfter brauchst beinahe nicht mit einzukalkulieren. Was werden die LEDs schon verbrauchen? Zusammen vielleicht 10 Watt oder noch weniger. Und die Gehäuselüfter kannst du auch vernachlässigen. Den i5 4570 kannst du kaum übertakten, also gib ihm mal vielleicht 100 Watt im Maximum.

Bleibt nurnoch die 780 GHZ (Was auch immer das für eine Version sein soll...); die kann sich über 2 18A Rails breit machen, also warum sollte das Straight Power 450 Watt nicht reichen.
Und dein Textausschnitt bringt (zumindest mir) recht wenig, weil ich nicht weiß, was direkt da kritisiert wurde.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2014)

Ich schätze mal dass das E9 wegen Gruppenregulierung kritisiert wurde.


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. April 2015)

Dankeschön auch von mir, das Teil kommt wohl in meinen nächsten PC.



> ein PCie Anschluss sowie der EPS12V Stecker hängen an einer +12V Leitung, der zweite PCie Anschluss sowie die Laufwerke an der anderen


Ist das auch beschriftet? Ich sehe da nur "PCIE". Der 24polige ATX Stecker hängt dann wohl auch am "zweiten" PCIe?


----------

